# Can anyone type me?



## QueenAtaraxia (Nov 10, 2015)

Via Socionics


----------



## willowglass (Aug 6, 2015)

Have you filled out the 80Q yet?
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/303114-80-items-long-questionnaire.html
If you do, it might help to tag people because the socionics forum is kind of slow.


----------



## QueenAtaraxia (Nov 10, 2015)

goldberry3 said:


> Have you filled out the 80Q yet?
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/303114-80-items-long-questionnaire.html
> If you do, it might help to tag people because the socionics forum is kind of slow.


I'll do that! Who should I tag?


----------



## willowglass (Aug 6, 2015)

QueenAtaraxia said:


> I'll do that! Who should I tag?


I can recommend people whose opinion I respect that I have seen type people, or have in the past, but I can't guarantee any of them will respond...

Entropic, To_august, Night Huntress, myst91, Fenix Wulfheart...


----------

